# How do you activate CC, TACC and adjust the speed setpoint?



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Apologies if this was covered before...

It just hit me that 3 doesn’t have a cruise control lever, nor dedicated (hardware) buttons for CC/TACC control, beyond the autopilot position on the right stalk, which is... well, for autopilot.

How do you engage cruise control / traffic aware cruise control, then?
And how do you adjust the speed setpoint?
How do you cancel it?

Sure, obvious answer would be ”scroll wheels”.
But imagine fiddling with those while looking at the tiny speed setpoint icon on the centrally mounted screen - doesn’t quite sound like a good UI/UX. Yeah, yeah, autopilot, FSD, blah blah - that’s still at least 2 years away for a lot of people (and maybe everyone).

There has to be a smarter UI for this, i wonder how it’s gonna work.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Hopefully find out soon. I've been wondering if the shifter lever is a momentary position thing, or if it actually has 4 positions that it stays in ( R N D AP). I'm hoping the videos for the "quick start guide" will leak out or become available soon.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

That's a good question @orcinus.

May be the shifter goes to CC first and then AP. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe the same lever can be pulled toward you to increase speed and pushed away from you to decrease speed. Also maybe a small pull will change speed by 1 mph and a full pull will change it by 5 mph.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

That would make sense, although there doesn't seem to be any labels on it indicating so.

Also, something occurred to me - maybe the P button isn't a P when you're in D?
Not sure if that makes sense, though. And again, no label for anything but P.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I was comparing it to the lever on the left side that flashes high beam headlights on pushes and pulls, you know, the usual way. It flashes turn signals on up and down, and windshield wipers and washers on the button on the end.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

orcinus said:


> That would make sense, although there doesn't seem to be any labels on it indicating so.
> 
> Also, something occurred to me - maybe the P button isn't a P when you're in D?
> Not sure if that makes sense, though. And again, no label for anything but P.


Agree. No markings other than AP.
However, P doing something else would be very confusing. I doubt that P would do anything more.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

KennethK said:


> I was comparing it to the lever on the left side that flashes high beam headlights on pushes and pulls, you know, the usual way. It flashes turn signals on up and down, and windshield wipers and washers on the button on the end.


Yeah, gotcha.
But the left one actually does have the high beams indicated on it by a label (on top).










Speaking of which... The wipers control is weird too.
Shallow press for wipers, deep press for washers.
No controls for auto sensitivity, no controls for manual speed.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2017/07/23/tesla-model-3-autopilot-gear-selector/

@orcinus you might like above.

They are treating AP as advanced cruise control. Makes sense.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

orcinus said:


> Yeah, gotcha.
> But the left one actually does have the high beams indicated on it by a label (on top).
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the button for the wiper is only for a momentary wipe. Automatic wipers will use the rain sensor and sensitivity will be a setting on screen.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

These controls do feel like spaceship. You need to be smart as astronauts to use it.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

dudeman said:


> https://electrek.co/2017/07/23/tesla-model-3-autopilot-gear-selector/
> 
> @orcinus you might like above.
> 
> They are treating AP as advanced cruise control. Makes sense.


Ah! Cool, thanks.
That still leaves the question of how you set the speed.
Guess it's going to have some kind of a pop-up UI on the screen + one of the wheels for that.



KennethK said:


> I bet the button for the wiper is only for a momentary wipe. Automatic wipers will use the rain sensor and sensitivity will be a setting on screen.


Hm. A bit skeptical about auto. Don't remember auto rain detection ever quite nailing the speed right more than 50% of the time. I mean, Tesla basically admits as much in S/X, since they include two auto settings right there on the stalk (plus two manual speeds).

But i guess we'll see how it performs in due time


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

dudeman said:


> These controls do feel like spaceship. You need to be smart as astronauts to use it.


Honestly, i think they overdid it with the hardware controls simplification a bit.
Whether it will be for the better or for worse, remains to be seen.

The good part is, at least the UI can be updated


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep, need the quick start guides


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Another thing that's been bugging me (don't laugh) - where do the light indicators and dashboard "lights" go?
All the stuff that shows up across the top of the binnacle screen on the S/X.

Yeah, i guess you don't *really* need them. (Until you do.)
But some of them are kinda important - i want to know if i left the wheel slip option engaged, for example, or if ABS has failed. And it's kinda nice to know if the lights are, well, you know, actually on or not (whether they're set to auto or not).

Can't wait to see where they squeeze those in on the Model 3 UI.
Top corner of the screen would be too crowded, so maybe there's gonna be a pop-up panel of some sorts that can be pulled up or whisked away when driving. Or maybe they'll show up as notifications.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

orcinus said:


> Another thing that's been bugging me (don't laugh) - where do the light indicators and dashboard "lights" go?
> All the stuff that shows up across the top of the binnacle screen on the S/X.
> 
> Yeah, i guess you don't *really* need them. (Until you do.)
> ...


Left panel of UI is more for driver assistance and providing relevant info. Hopefully it will have all we need. 
I think you are right about showing notifications on UI. That seems the most logical thing for them to do.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

orcinus said:


> Another thing that's been bugging me (don't laugh) - where do the light indicators and dashboard "lights" go?
> All the stuff that shows up across the top of the binnacle screen on the S/X.
> 
> Yeah, i guess you don't *really* need them. (Until you do.)
> ...


Failures on the S and X appear as pop ups on the screen. Don't need the idiot light check bulbs period at start up, if there are no idiot lights


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

orcinus said:


> That still leaves the qutestion of how you set the speed.


On my car you can set TACC either of two ways:
1. press the accelerator to your desired speed and then press down briefly on the stalk
or
2. press down on the stalk and continue to press down. Your speed will increase by 5mph increments until you reach your desired speed and then release the stalk.

It is all very easy and takes about 10 seconds to learn. Speed is shown on the center panel UI and is easy to see. Do not overthink all of this. It will make sense once you get behind the wheel and experience the future for yourself. Then there will never be any going back.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Let's hope Tesla eats their own words 










(That's from the S manual.)


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

orcinus said:


> Let's hope Tesla eats their own words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess in 3 they will have to update it to "don't read right side of screen".


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey, maybe the lower spoke of the steering wheel is a touch pad but just for simple strokes:

1) up/down with two fingers increases/decreases CC speed;

2) up/down with one finger increases/decreases TACC following distance;

3) press and hold disengages.

Guess the same could be done with the buttons/scroll wheels on one or both of the other spokes. I'm sure they'll still be used for resetting the UI.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My assumption is that you will configure default settings for autopilot on the screen. The system maxes out at 5 MPH over the posted speed limit. 

You will set that, say you like 5 MPH over. 

Then you will set your car length distance between you and the car in front of you. 

Pull back on the stalk and the magic happens. 

Remember it's auto pilot, not cruise control so you probably won't be monkeying with the settings left and right. Once in autopilot, the left portion of the center screen would present that ability to adjust speed and distance on demand.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

Autopilot is TACC + autosteer at this point, though.
And will remain that way for some time.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

orcinus said:


> Autopilot is TACC + autosteer at this point, though.
> And will remain that way for some time.


Later, the car will prompt you to go to full Autopilot, "FSD ready," to which you'll reply "Make it so."


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

orcinus said:


>


Ah, got it. Setting the coordinates for Nav.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Badback said:


> RTFM.


Read The Fremont Manual? Absolutely!


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

So, it appears they've quite literally shoved all the settings that aren't on the stalks on the screen.

Wipers are turned on and adjusted on the screen (swipe on row of icons on the left pane, then tap on the wipers).
Lights (low beams, fog) are turned on on the screen (tap on the car icon, then adjust on the quick settings screen).

It's reasonable to assume TACC related features, once TACC is engaged via the stalk, are also adjusted on screen (speed and distance).


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

The gadget-freak / IT guy in me kinda admires the way they've pared down the physical controls to the very basics.
Even while the engineer in me screams "this is wrong", LOL


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

orcinus said:


> So, it appears they've quite literally shoved all the settings that aren't on the stalks on the screen.
> 
> Wipers are turned on and adjusted on the screen (swipe on row of icons on the left pane, then tap on the wipers).
> Lights (low beams, fog) are turned on on the screen (tap on the car icon, then adjust on the quick settings screen).
> ...





orcinus said:


> The gadget-freak / IT guy in me kinda admires the way they've pared down the physical controls to the very basics.
> Even while the engineer in me screams "this is wrong", LOL


I am very impressed. I think it's an amazing take on simplification. I also think the 2 customizable wheels on the steering wheel will be big.

Hey lights and wipers are (forgive me for being cheesy) on autopilot anyway


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

orcinus said:


> So, it appears they've quite literally shoved all the settings that aren't on the stalks on the screen.
> 
> Wipers are turned on and adjusted on the screen (swipe on row of icons on the left pane, then tap on the wipers).
> Lights (low beams, fog) are turned on on the screen (tap on the car icon, then adjust on the quick settings screen).
> ...


Oh, I thought the swipe for the wipers revealed the wiper speed, but I couldn't make it out well enough on the test drive video.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey, here is a cool thing I think happens... The turn signal stalk doesn't click down in the up or down position until you turn your steering to make the turn! I'm so happy if this is the case... It is like the BMW system on the i3. The computer just measures steering angle to determine when to stop blinking as opposed to a mechanical thing.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Oh, I thought the swipe for the wipers revealed the wiper speed, but I couldn't make it out well enough on the test drive video.


I thought so too, but i think i clearly saw an auto setting as well there, indicating it's a toggle.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Hey, here is a cool thing I think happens... The turn signal stalk doesn't click down in the up or down position until you turn your steering to make the turn! I'm so happy if this is the case... It is like the BMW system on the i3. The computer just measures steering angle to determine when to stop blinking as opposed to a mechanical thing.


That would make sense.

Sidenote... I drove a car once, a Skoda, i think (might have been Seat - something from the VW group in any case), that somehow consistently kept doing the exact wrong thing with the signal (mechanically). It wouldn't "catch" when it was supposed to, and the angle at which it "catches" and then "releases" the turn signal was somehow totally wrong, so it would *always* remain on after taking a 90 degree turn, or wouldn't stay on throughout the turn.

Annoying as hell.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Hey, here is a cool thing I think happens... The turn signal stalk doesn't click down in the up or down position until you turn your steering to make the turn! I'm so happy if this is the case... It is like the BMW system on the i3. The computer just measures steering angle to determine when to stop blinking as opposed to a mechanical thing.


Kept looking for the indicator lights when I heard the turn signal clicks but couldn't find them. Anybody see 'em?


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Kept looking for the indicator lights when I heard the turn signal clicks but couldn't find them. Anybody see 'em?


Haven't seen them either.
Expected to see them up with the indicator lights (where the (H), low beams and seatbelts warning was), but nope.

Has anyone else noticed the power meter colors are green and white, not green and orange?
Might've been a camera artifact though.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

orcinus said:


> Has anyone else noticed the power meter colors are green and white, not green and orange?
> Might've been a camera artifact though.


Yes, I saw that too. Commented in a different thread about it though. Just a really skinny bar. We will probably see a different UI by the time the employees provide feedback.

I think the turn signals will be above the speedometer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Yes, I saw that too. Commented in a different thread about it though. Just a really skinny bar. We will probably see a different UI by the time the employees provide feedback.
> 
> I think the turn signals will be above the speedometer.


Turn signals are left and right of speedometer. Confirmed at 1:10 in this video...


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Turn signals are left and right of speedometer. Confirmed at 1:10 in this video...


Oh, this is the one where I saw the glitch on the vehicle display at 24 seconds. It changes from driving to parked vehicle.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Oh, this is the one where I saw the glitch on the vehicle display at 24 seconds. It changes from driving to parked vehicle.


Your eyes are good. I saw the car turn red but didn't think much of it lol.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Did anyone see if you push or hold the stalk to speed up by 1 or 5 mph? Likewise pull or hold it to set and/or decrease by 1 or 5 mph? That's sort of what I expect.

I have ACC, Lane Keep, EAB, on my Volt. I have a number of buttons and a touch screen for options. After setting options the way I wanted, I haven't pushed many buttons. ACC on, set/slow, speed-up. That's about it. And the set/slow & speed-up buttons work as above to go up/down in 1 or 5 mph increments.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

My guess would be that it is adjusted with the roller balls on the steering wheel when in a specific mode on the display.

Dan


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> Did anyone see if you push or hold the stalk to speed up by 1 or 5 mph? Likewise pull or hold it to set and/or decrease by 1 or 5 mph? That's sort of what I expect.
> 
> I have ACC, Lane Keep, EAB, on my Volt. I have a number of buttons and a touch screen for options. After setting options the way I wanted, I haven't pushed many buttons. ACC on, set/slow, speed-up. That's about it. And the set/slow & speed-up buttons work as above to go up/down in 1 or 5 mph increments.


No, nothing since autopilot wasn't working on the car... Probably not past the break-in point. Though I did see the indicators turning on and off above the speedometer.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Turn signals are left and right of speedometer. Confirmed at 1:10 in this video...


Yeah, that was the first video I saw it in. The headfake is that they don't "blink" but, instead, stay solid until the turn is complete (or turned off manually?).

Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Yeah, that was the first video I saw it in. The headfake is that they don't "blink" but, instead, stay solid until the turn is complete (or turned off manually?).
> 
> Thanks!


There is an action, but I think it's just hard to see in the video.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Your eyes are good. I saw the car turn red but didn't think much of it lol.


Was wondering what that was too.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 11, 2017)

KennethK said:


> No, nothing since autopilot wasn't working on the car... Probably not past the break-in point. Though I did see the indicators turning on and off above the speedometer.


So far, the only review that mentions autopilot is the Top Gear one, and the autopilot bit seemed more like a fluff piece, than actual evaluation. Guess we're going to have to wait to find out about TACC and AP.

FWIW, the settings overlay has a dedicated Autopilot page.
Hopefully just for settings, not for control, as that would be tedious.


----------

